# iPhone screen problems



## Setats (Nov 23, 2012)

I need help with a problem with an iPhone 5c screen problem. The phone was working fine and then the screen started acting up. The phone was turned off then on, and reset, and still the same. No water damage comes to mind, atleast it wasn't recently. I personally don't know if there's ever been water damage, it is my girlfriends phone, but she can't think of anything. We put the phone in rice for a bit anyways, but it didn't help at all. Can someone tell me what's wrong? I'm attaching pictures of the screen. The pictures I'm showing just show a white streak down the middle, but, as soon as the wallpaper comes up, more lines develop, and the lines change for the different pictures and apps you're on, changing in color and amount of lines.


----------



## Setats (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, it wasn't dropped before this happened or anything. She set it down and when she picked it up it was like this.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

is it still under warranty? take back to apple they will either replace or exchange it for you,
if not there are many other mobile repair shops that will fix it, make sure you back up the phone first.

other than that you can try backing it up first then update the apple ios to see if that works.


----------



## Setats (Nov 23, 2012)

steve32mids said:


> is it still under warranty? take back to apple they will either replace or exchange it for you, if not there are many other mobile repair shops that will fix it, make sure you back up the phone first. other than that you can try backing it up first then update the apple ios to see if that works.


It's not, an it'll cost $170 for Apple to fix the screen. And she already updated her phone, so she can't try that :/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Doesn't sound like the phone has been abused or damaged.

Does the line ever go away?

Looks to be video card related rather then the screen itself.


----------



## Setats (Nov 23, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Doesn't sound like the phone has been abused or damaged. Does the line ever go away? Looks to be video card related rather then the screen itself.


It hasn't. I mean, it has the occasional drop, but nothing too bad and nothing around the time this happened. And if you click the power button off and on, the lines won't be there, but they'll slowly start coming back.


----------



## Setats (Nov 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention. With the lines, it was working fine. But then it started acting up, and she couldn't swipe her screen or click stuff. She turned it off and back on and it went away but idk if it's doing it again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since the line goes away for seconds then appears it is either software related but you stated you restored the phone or the video chip on the phone has failed.


----------

